# Ditka's in Chicago...



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

Has anyone had any experience with Mike Ditka's Restaurant in Chicago? I'm there for a sales meeting and it's in the hotel we're staying at and I was just wondering if anyone has eaten there?


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Good food LArge portions. I think it is Cigar free now though.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

I was there this summer. Like Kamikaiguy said, good food and big proportions. The upstairs is a bar. It has a big display humi with some pricey cigars in it. No one was up there on the afternoon I was there, but there were ashtrays on all the tables. :w


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Order the corn chowder.... nothing better on a cool Chicago afternoon.


----------



## ChiTown (Jul 26, 2004)

CigarHoss said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Mike Ditka's Restaurant in Chicago? I'm there for a sales meeting and it's in the hotel we're staying at and I was just wondering if anyone has eaten there?


I have not eaten there but from what I understand it's nothing special. Anyhow, there are a sh!t load of restaurants here. Lemme know if you want some recommendations.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks...because of time constraints, I actually had to eat there 2x. The hamburger for lunch was surprisingly one of the best I've ever eaten in my life...and following suggestions from people there, the chop was absolutely awesome.

Being in Dallas, I'm not used to being anywhere you are allowed to smoke. The cigar bar upstairs was a really nice place that I enjoyed a lot of time in.

The place was a little empty during the day, but absolutely PACKED at night.

AND...I actually had a chance to shake hands with Da' Coach himself!! He was doing some radio show there last night. Didn't dine there last night, but walking back from the restaurant down the block around 11 that night, we actually ran into him as he was heading to his vehicle. Not the friendliest of people, but I'm sure he was ready to get the hell out of there.


----------



## Four Aces (Nov 1, 2004)

I dined in his New Orleans restaurant which was located in the Lafayette Hotel on St. Charles Street. The food was great. Unfortunately the restaurant closed. Mike apparently had some personality issues with the local aristocracy, a few public insults were made regarding New Orleans, and then local folks started boycotting the place. It was a good place, and had a great cigar bar.

I would eat at any of his restaurants without hesitation.

4A


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

If you have another idea in Chicago I would have to suggest Miller's Pub. Went there a year ago on a trip for a wedding. It was one of the best meals I have ever had. The service was excellent, comparable to a cruise ship. Dinner was fantastic. I have shamelessly copied the meal since then, grecian style lamb. Even made a version of it last night.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke (Nov 4, 2003)

I'll go with the idea that Ditka's is simply OK..Miller's Pub is good..Real good. I suggest Harry Carey's if you get the chance, and if you'd like a good steak, give Wildfire, Magnum's, the Chop House, or Morton's out in Westchester a try. You can't ever go wrong with some of the outdoor dining options in Greektown. I am looking for cigar friendly restaurants in Chicago, so speak up. Oh...they have several nice bars, one of which is a cigar bar, in the Chicago Hilton down on south Michigan and I believe Balbo.

Til later..
Brett


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

When I was in Chicago this August to catch a Cubbies game my wife got some coupons ($25 off or something like that) from who know's where, so we had to eat at this place who's name is escaping me right now (some of the Chitowners will know it). It is an old firehouse that has been converted to an upscale restaurant. The place is right on Michigan Ave. a number of blocks south of the Hilton Towers. The food there was EXCELLENT! I had the swordfish and my wife had the Tilapia. I would highly recommend this place for anyone going to Chicago.

P.S. I can ask my wife where she got those coupons if ya want.


----------



## ChiTown (Jul 26, 2004)

glovepuppy said:


> When I was in Chicago this August to catch a Cubbies game my wife got some coupons ($25 off or something like that) from who know's where, so we had to eat at this place who's name is escaping me right now (some of the Chitowners will know it). It is an old firehouse that has been converted to an upscale restaurant. The place is right on Michigan Ave. a number of blocks south of the Hilton Towers. The food there was EXCELLENT! I had the swordfish and my wife had the Tilapia. I would highly recommend this place for anyone going to Chicago.
> 
> P.S. I can ask my wife where she got those coupons if ya want.


The name of the restuaurant is Firehouse. I live right down the street from it. Only been there once, but yes, the food is excellent. Please find out about the coupons!


----------

